

Microsoft Bob Rides Again - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2345619,00.asp

======
buugs
To be honest I actually kind of like office 2007 especially the improvements
to organization, to be honest I have to use word 2003 at school and have 2007
at home and when I'm working at school some things seem so much harder than
they have to be. The hardest part is that we were all used to the old version
and layout that a new ui seems counter intuitive and I'll agree that when I
first started using it I didn't like it and was angry at the new interface.
But after some use I have found that the ribbon system works well for me.

Some hard things for 2007: turning on the analysis tool pack in excel and
probably quite a bit more if you weren't using shortcuts and used the top menu
for everything.

This just shows that people don't like change especially when they use
something so much, not that office 2007 was a flop.

------
ableal
Version for Mac ("It’s UI salad") at:
<http://stevenf.tumblr.com/post/101550689/office-2010-preview>

